# Anybody going to OAC this weekend?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Mark Denaro has some Altum angels he owes me and will be at OCA this weekend near Cleveland. I can't go and was wondering if someone attending the Ohio Cichlid Association Extravagansa could bring them down to SouthWest Ohio to their Daddy? :mrgreen: 

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I didn't realize the OCA was this coming weekend. I may be interested in heading north if there are any other SWOAPies interesting in making the trip.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I wish I could. There will be some CAFE people there too. It's a great time for those who are on the fence. Great fish at great prices, and fun too.


----------

